# Uso de las preposiciones en portugués



## silenciods

Hola. Estuve leyendo un libro en portugués y me han surgido varias dudas, entre ellas la utilización de las preposiciones, ya que es diferente al español y no acabo de entender por qué se utilizan diferente. Por otra parte hay otras frases donde parece que falta una preposición. Pondré las frases que me llevan a confusión:

1- tanto me faz, *desde *que abram outra caixa
2- estava a pensar atira-lo para o lixo (no faltaría *em*?)
3- advertiu-nos *para *os perigos que nos esperavam (no sería *sobre*?)
4- com uns decotes que faziam com que os nosos seios estivessem em risco (no sobra el *com*?)
5- eu não fiz nada *de *mal
6- pensei nisso a toda *a *pressa
7- isso levaria ao suicídio qualquer especialista em feng shui (no falta un *a *antes de qualquer?)
8- antes que pudesse pensar num plano de fuga, chegou ele (no falta un *de *antes de que?)
9- ele gritava *para *os nossos irmãos
10- estava fechada à chave (no sería *com *en vez de à?)
11- se percebe que também não está em Postdam (no falta un *de *antes de que?)
12- alimentaram-me *a *biberão (no sería *com*?)
13- ...a saltar de reunião em reunião, de programa *para *programa... (no sería *em*?)
14- depois de vestido parecia-se mais *com *uma instalação de Christo (no sería *a*?)
15- à parte isso, não tinha avançado nem um milímetro (no sería "aparte disso" (*de*+isso)?)
16- o Porsche atravessava a noite a duzentos *à *hora *a *caminho de Itália (la primera a en negrita no sería un *por*?) (la segunda a en negrita no sería innnecesaria?)
17- ela deu um pontapé *no *gato

Me gustaría aclarar que estoy aprendiendo portugués europeo. Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Ari RT

Pelo que vejo das suas dúvidas, seu domínio das preposições em geral é bastante bom. Você encontra problemas em um tema bastante mais difícil para o estrangeiro, as regências espúrias de alguns verbos e expressões. Não se preocupe, muitos lusófonos têm as mesmas dúvidas. Além disso, algumas dessas regências não são obrigatórias, são opções de estilo.
1 - desde, aqui, significa "siempre y cuándo". O uso é esse mesmo que você refere;
2 - pensar, aqui, significa "considerar a opção de". Quem escreveu a frase escolheu reger pelo critério semântico e está, também, bem redigido. É construção mais frequente na Europa que no Brasil;
3 - advertir para os perigos: o canônico seria advertir sobre os perigos. Mas não é uma regência que eu consideraria errada;
4 - fazer+com+que = levar a, provocar que, dar vezo a;
5 - quer dizer "eu não fiz nada de coisas más" e não "eu não fiz nada mal feito". Por isso leva preposição e o correto é não fiz nada de mau, com "u" no final;
6 - o mais comum seria "a toda pressa", mas o "a" que você está achando estranho não é preposição, é artigo. Eu não o usaria, mas tampouco posso afirmar que seja incorreto;
7 - o verbo levar é transitivo direto e indireto, levar algo/alguém a algo. Levar milho aos/para os pássaros, levar a avó ao médico. Algumas expressões (levar à loucura, levar ao suicídio) parecem pedir um pronome. "O destino levou a mim e a meu irmão a amar a mesma mulher". A regência escolhida pelo autor da frase foi a primeira;
8 - em Portugal, creio, usa-se mais a forma "antes de que", enquanto no Brasil usa-se mais frequentemente "antes que";
9 - gritava para. Pode ser assim, pode também ser "gritar aos". Poderia gritar simplesmente (intransitivo), gritar de dor (sem gritar "a alguém" de dor) e até gritar OS irmãos, significando ralhar, admoestar;
10 - é expressão feita, fechar a chave. Normalmente sem crase, só com o pronome e sem o artigo. O autor escolheu colocar o artigo, do mesmo modo que na frase 6. Mesmo caso que lubrificação a óleo, motor refrigerado a ar. Pode ser, sim, fechar com chave. Também é expressão feita "fechar a sete chaves";
11 - se o verbo fosse "aperceber-se", sim, faltaria um "de". Perceber, no entanto, pode ser regido sem preposição. Percebeu que chovia, percebeu a beleza do mar, percebeu minha presença;
12 - mesmo caso do automóvel que anda "a" gasolina ou "com" gasolina, do ventilador que funciona "a" eletricidade ou com. Reveja a frase 10, acima. Alimentaram-se com biberão quer dizer que usaram um biberão para alimentar-me, não uma colher ou um copo. "A" biberão sugere que o método de alimentação foi o uso de leite artificial, em oposição ao aleitamento materno;
13 - eu também preferiria de programa em programa, mas não diria que de programa para programa esteja errado. Também se admite de programa a programa;
14 - parecer-se com e parecer-se a são expressões equivalentes, ambas corretas;
15 - isso (posto) à parte, não tinha avançado. É diferente de apartar (alejar), que requer preposição para reger a coisa da qual se vai afastar. Também estaria correto escrever "isto posto de parte", mas "à parte disso" não é uma construção válida;
16 - duzentos à hora é forma usada em Portugal, que não se ouve no Brasil, e está correta. Pode ser duzentos por hora, especialmente no Brasil. "A" caminho da Itália, "no" caminho da Itália ou ainda "em" caminho da Itália. Em outra construção, "pelo" caminho mais curto ou "por um" caminho mais curto. A construção sem preposição é regência típica do espanhol (Iba camino de Italia);
17 - dar um pontapé significa "aplicar" um pontapé. Em espanhol, le doy (aplico) un manotazo (o un puntapié o una patada) "en" la cara, não "para" la cara nem "a" la cara. Enquanto dar uma maçã poderia ser dar "a" alguien. Da mesma forma em português, quando o verbo dar significa aplicar (um golpe), usa-se "em" e, à vezes, "a". Pode-se dar um pontapé ao gato, seria válido. Um pontapé à bola me soa estranho.

Nas próximas vezes que postar perguntas no forum, procure fazê-las mais pontuais. Perguntas extensas, subdivididas em muitos tópicos ou pouco focadas desestimulam os potenciais respondedores e você pode acabar sem respostas. Fique à vontade para postar cada uma das suas dúvidas assim que aparecerem. Mais fácil para os outros membros que queiram responder e mais rápido para você obter sua resposta.


----------



## silenciods

Muito obrigado, Ari! Ajudaste-me muito com as explicações. Eu postei todo o referente sobre preposições num mesmo post para não ter de abrir 20 posts diferentes, o qual teria sido muito desesperante para outros usuarios. Em qualquer caso tenho outras dúvidas sobre o livro que li que sim devem ser perguntadas aparte por serem mais diversas e que irei postando pouco a pouco para não molestar a ninguém. (ou devia dizer "para não molestar ninguém"?).

Entretanto, há três frases nas quais sigo a ter dúvidas:
7- Não me referia à preposição incluida em "ao", mas à ausencia de uma *a *antes da palabra "qualquer". Em espanhol seria "eso llevaría al suicidio *a *cualquier especialista en feng shui". Não compreendo por que em português não leva esa *a*.
12- Não tenho clara a explicação. Quer dizer que quando digo "o automóvel anda a gasolina" estou mesmo a indicar que é gasolina artificial? Ou nestes casos eu poderia dizer indistintamente *a *ou *com*?
16- Compreendí o uso da primeira a em negrita, mas não o da segunda. Sigo a ver estranho o uso de *a *em "a caminho de Itália".


----------



## Alentugano

silenciods said:


> Muito obrigado, Ari! Ajudaste-me muito com as explicações. Eu postei todo o referente sobre preposições num mesmo post para não ter de abrir 20 posts diferentes, o qual teria sido muito desesperante para outros usuarios. Em qualquer caso tenho outras dúvidas sobre o livro que li que sim devem ser perguntadas aparte por serem mais diversas e que irei postando pouco a pouco para não molestar a ninguém. (ou devia dizer "para não molestar ninguém"?).
> 
> Entretanto, há três frases nas quais sigo a ter dúvidas:
> 7- Não me referia à preposição incluida em "ao", mas à ausencia de uma *a *antes da palabra "qualquer". Em espanhol seria "eso llevaría al suicidio *a *cualquier especialista en feng shui". Não compreendo por que em português não leva esa *a*.
> 12- Não tenho clara a explicação. Quer dizer que quando digo "o automóvel anda a gasolina" estou mesmo a indicar que é gasolina artificial? Ou nestes casos eu poderia dizer indistintamente *a *ou *com*?
> 16- Compreendí o uso da primeira a em negrita, mas não o da segunda. Sigo a ver estranho o uso de *a *em "a caminho de Itália".


7 - Em português não dizemos "leva a qualquer pessoa ao suicídio", é sempre leva qualquer pessoa a fazer algo.
12 - Em Portugal poderias dizer das duas formas, mas "anda a gasolina" é, de longe, a que nos soa mais idiomática. Aliás, ainda mais comum é dizermos, coloquialmente, que este carro é a gasolina ou aquele carro é a diesel/gasóleo.
16 - Em português existe a expressão "estar a caminho / pôr-se a caminho de algum lugar." Em Portugal é bastante usada. É, de alguma forma, equivalente ao inglês "to be on the way..."


----------



## silenciods

Alentugano said:


> Em português existe a expressão "estar a caminho / pôr-se a caminho de algum lugar." Em Portugal é bastante usada. É de alguma forma, equivalente ao inglês "to be on the way..."


Obrigado! Então é uma expressão que devo memorizar.


----------



## Ari RT

silenciods said:


> Entretanto, há três frases nas quais sigo a ter dúvidas:
> 7- Não me referia à preposição incluida em "ao", mas à ausencia de uma *a *antes da palabra "qualquer". Em espanhol seria "eso llevaría al suicidio *a *cualquier especialista en feng shui". Não compreendo por que em português não leva esa *a*. _Coisas da língua. Tente mudar a frase: Isto levou João ao suicídio. Não diríamos levou A João ao suicídio. Algunas cosas son como son..._
> 12- Não tenho clara a explicação. Quer dizer que quando digo "o automóvel anda a gasolina" estou mesmo a indicar que é gasolina artificial? Ou nestes casos eu poderia dizer indistintamente *a *ou *com*? _Não se trata disso. O "a" indica um método, um meio (em grande número de casos, mas não tome isto como uma regra sagrada): morreu a bala (foi morto por disparo de arma de fogo); locomotiva a carvão (funcionavam à base de queima de carvão). Da mesma forma, alimentar a biberão propõe ao leitor um método de alimentação, não um simples evento. Diz-se das crianças que foram alimentadas "no peito" (amamentadas) ou alimentadas a mamadeira ou na mamadeira (palavra brasileira para o biberão português). Nesse caso, está implícita a oposição entre o leite materno e o leite preparado. Pelo menos ao meu ouvido nativo do Brasil... Já a expressão alimentaram-me com biberão não me sugere um método habitual, e sim uma ocorrência única. Poderia dizer "ontem me alimentaram com biberão", mas soaria estranho dizer que "ontem me alimentaram a biberão". A palavra que está mandando na regência é o biberão, não o verbo alimentar. _
> 16- Compreendí o uso da primeira a em negrita, mas não o da segunda. Sigo a ver estranho o uso de *a *em "a caminho de Itália". _É verdade, soa estranho em espanhol "a caminho de...". Da mesma forma, soa estranho em português "vou caminho de...". Está faltando algo._
> .



Em todas as culturas há conjuntos de palavras que ocorrem juntas frequentemente. Ou palavras que "pedem" que outras determinadas palavras as acompanhem. Em alguns casos, essas expressões se encontram numa zona cinzenta entre a regência verbal, as locuções e as simples composições substantivo ou verbo+seu determinante. Infelizmente, não há regra que eu conheça e que possa ser aplicada ao caso "geral", porque não existe caso geral. A boa notícia, na minha modesta opinião de quem já teve que viver em dois países diferentes do de origem, é que isso é das últimas coisas que se aprendem em uma língua estrangeira. Depois da gramática, do vocabulário e depois até do desafio da "choice of words" é que o não-nativo cai em conta de que há usos cujas regras se encontram na esquina entre as avenidas da linguística e da cultura. A mim me atribuíram o certificado DELE C-2 (segundo o Instituto Cervantes, é a maior capacitação em Espanhol para não-nativos e significa que eu domino o idioma espanhol em seus aspectos gramaticais, vocabulares E CULTURAIS) e ainda não me dou o direito à veleidade de pensar que saberia responder às perguntas que você postou, fossem as dúvidas a respeito do Espanhol. Portanto, alegre-se. Seu português é suficientemente bom para gerar dúvidas bastante avançadas.


----------



## silenciods

Obrigado de novo, Ari. Creio que compreendi melhor o uso destas preposições. Obrigado também por ter-me animado com o teu comentário. Estou a estudar português pela minha conta e é de agradecer o teu apoio, mas gostava de dominar a língua o máximo possível e tenho ainda muito a fazer.


----------



## Carfer

Complementando o que os outros companheiros disseram:


silenciods said:


> 1- tanto me faz, *desde *que abram outra caixa Não confunda a preposição '_desde_' com a locução conjuncional condicional '_*desde que*_'. O significado nesse caso é que o Ari referiu ('_siempre y cuándo_') mas pode igualmente ter o valor de locução conjuncional temporal (_'Vivo em Lisboa desde que me lembro_')
> 2- estava a pensar atir*á*-lo para o lixo (no faltaría *em*?) Veja https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/pensar-com-oracoes-de-infinitivo/32968
> 3- advertiu-nos *para *os perigos que nos esperavam (no sería *sobre*?) _A regência normal em português, pelo menos no europeu, é 'de' ou 'para'. Veja https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/a-regencia-verbal-de-advertir/30973_
> 4- com uns decotes que faziam com que os no*ss*os seios estivessem em risco (no sobra el *com*?) Diferentemente do espanhol, em português diz-se '_fazer com que_'. '_Fazer que_' pode ter outro significado, o de '_fingir',_ como por exemplo em_ 'ele faz que trabalha, mas não faz nada'_
> 5- eu não fiz nada *de *mal Essa é a expressão que habitualmente usamos em Portugal e parece-me que está correcta. Creio que '_mal'_ é substantivo neste caso ('_o mal', 'o bem'_) não adjectivo ou advérbio ('_não lhe faço mal', 'não tem mal_', esta última, aliás, uma expressão corrente para dizer que não tem importância, que não se ficou ofendido).
> 6- pensei nisso a toda *a *pressa '_A toda a pressa' , tal como 'a todo o vapor', 'a todo o gás', 'a toda a mecha', 'a toda a velocidade'_ (todas sinónimas)_, 'a todo o volume', _é como se diz em Portugal e leva sempre artigo.
> 7- isso levaria ao suicídio qualquer especialista em feng shui (no falta un *a *antes de qualquer?) _Não. Esse uso da preposição 'a' precedendo um complemento directo de pessoa, animal ou coisa personificada é regra do espanhol que para nós soa tão esquisita ('rara') como a falta dela para vocês. 'Vi a tu hermano', 'Le dio comida a su animal', 'Salvó a la patria', por exemplo, não têm preposição em português. Aliás, no segundo exemplo o duplo complemento indirecto 'le' também está a mais em português. 'Levou a João ao suicídio', portanto, estaria correcto em espanhol mas não em português._
> 8- antes que pudesse pensar num plano de fuga, chegou ele (no falta un *de *antes de que?) Veja https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/antes-que-vs-antes-de/18003
> 9- ele gritava *para *os nossos irmãos Depende do sentido. Se o grito se dirigia/se destinava aos irmãos, é '_para_'. Se o significado é o de '_ralhar/repreender_' é '_com_'
> 10- estava fechada à chave (no sería *com *en vez de à?) Pode ser com '_com_' (_'fechada com chave_')  mas a preposição '_a_' também indica meio ou modo: '_pintado a tinta-da-china/a acrílico/desenhado a carvão/etc._'. Questão diversa é o uso da crase. BECHARA (_ModernaGramática Portuguesa,_ 1999: 308 , não tenho, cito da net) diz que a crase ocorre quando representa a pura preposição a que rege um substantivo feminino singular, formando uma locução adverbial que, por motivo de clareza, vem assinalada com acento diferencial (à força, à míngua, à bala, à faca, à espada, à fome, à sede, à pressa, à noite, à tarde, etc –exemplos extraídos de Said Ali, Carneiro Ribeiro, Epifânio Dias e Sousa Lima). Logo '_à chave_', que também é como se diz em Portugal.
> 11- se percebe que também não está em Postdam (no falta un *de *antes de que?) Depende do sentido, que este simples fragmento não permite deduzir com segurança. _'Perceber_' pede a preposição '_de'_ quando significa '_aperceber-se_', que também pede '_de_', ou quando significa '_ser conhecedor', 'ser entendido nalguma coisa' ('percebe de informática'). _No sentido de_ 'compreender', 'entender' não tem ('Não percebeu o que eu disse', 'Percebe-se que ele não tenha respondido') _
> 12- alimentaram-me *a *biberão (no sería *com*?) Refere-se ao modo como é alimentado, logo '_a_' está correcto. É a mesma situação do ponto 10 e, de qualquer forma, _'a gasolina_' é mais frequente do que '_com gasolina_'.
> 13- ...a saltar de reunião em reunião, de programa *para *programa... (no sería *em*?) Poderia ser, indicando uma sucessão de eventos, mas parece-me que o que se quis acentuar foi o movimento, '_de um lado para outro_'
> 14- depois de vestido parecia-se mais *com *uma instalação de Christo (no sería *a*?) A regência de '_parecer_' em português, no sentido de '_ser semelhante_' é '_com_'. '_Tiene un gran parecido a su padre> Parece-se muito com o (seu) pai/Tem uma  grande parecença com o pai'_.
> 15- à parte isso, não tinha avançado nem um milímetro (no sería "aparte disso" (*de*+isso)?) _Não. 'Aparte' em português é um comentário que alguém faz enquanto outrem discursa. 'À parte isso' é o mesmo que dizer 'Isso posto de lado' logo 'à parte isso' parece-me correcto_._ Mas 'à parte disso', no sentido de 'separado disso', também pode ser, sim. 'Aparte' é que não._
> 16- o Porsche atravessava a noite a duzentos *à *hora *a *caminho de Itália (la primera a en negrita no sería un *por*?) (la segunda a en negrita no sería innnecesaria?) Veja https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/o-acento-grave-em-as-oito-horas/31002. Também pode encontrar '_a duzentos quilómetros por hora_', por exemplo em '_O comboio circulava a duzentos quilómetros por hora'_, mas a expressão abreviada '"_tantos Km" à hora_' é a mais comum. '_Camino de Italia_' provocaria alguma perplexidade em português. A falta da preposição que indica que a acção está a decorrer, pareceria querer dizer que se referia ao caminho em si, à estrada, não ao acto de o percorrer. Coisas das línguas.
> 17- ela deu um pontapé *no *gato Em português também pode dizer '_dar um pontapé ao gato_'. Já com coisas inanimadas, o uso de '_a_' é menos frequente.
> 
> Me gustaría aclarar que estoy aprendiendo portugués europeo. Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## silenciods

Obrigado, Carfer! As suas explicações foram bastante esclarecedoras e ajudaram-me muito. Vou abordar em pormenor cada frase para tentar memorizar o uso correto destas preposições.


----------



## Vanda

O uso de preposições tem a ver com a regência verbal e nominal, complicadíssimo porque não passa, na maioria das vezes, em pura decoreba.
Nós mesmos sabemos principalmente pelo uso. Recomendação, leia os exemplos nos verbetes da palavra desejada nos dicionários e observe quais as preposições ligadas a ela. Aqui uma fonte (observe que entre parênteses mostra a classificação do verbo e a preposição com aquele sentido: (*tr. + de* : Advertiu -se de que já era adulta.] [*td./ tr. + em*)
e aqui outra.


----------



## silenciods

Terei em conta o seu conselho, Vanda. É uma boa forma de entender quando é que se usa uma ou outra preposição. Obrigado!


----------



## Uticens678

silenciods said:


> 17- ela deu um pontapé *no *gato



Esta frase dá-me um bom ponto de partida para colocar a seguinte questão: é possível que, em português, sempre que houver um sujeito cujo predicado verbal (ou perífrase do tipo  predicado + palavra que) exprimir um contacto físico entre este sujeito e um objecto (seja este um ser humano ou uma coisa) se possa antepôr a preposição "em" ao objecto? Esta "regra" talvez explique frases como "tocou *nela*","deu um soco *nele*" onde o espanhol pelo contrário não empregava qualquer preposição (_"la tocó","le dió un puñetazo"_). Agradeço-vos imenso :-D


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Esta frase dá-me um bom ponto de partida para colocar a seguinte questão: é possível que, em português, sempre que houver um sujeito cujo predicado verbal (ou perífrase do tipo  predicado + palavra que) exprimir um contacto físico entre este sujeito e um objecto (seja este um ser humano ou uma coisa) se possa antepôr a preposição "em" ao objecto? Esta "regra" talvez explique frases como "tocou *nela*","deu um soco *nele*" onde o espanhol pelo contrário não empregava qualquer preposição (_"la tocó","le dió un puñetazo"_). Agradeço-vos imenso :-D



O português admite uma construção idêntica à do espanhol (_'tocou-lhe', 'deu-lhe um murro'_) e na prática é quase sempre indiferente usar uma ou outra. Poderá entender-se que a construção com a preposição '_em_' põe o acento no local que é objecto da acção (foi nela que tocou, não noutro sítio onde poderia igualmente ter tocado) enquanto a construção com complemento indirecto se usa sobretudo para personalizar a acção. De facto, em regra ninguém dirá '_deu um murro à parede/deu-lhe um murro_', por exemplo, a menos, claro, que a parede seja personalizada numa história infantil ou situação semelhante. Mas creio que se pode dizer _'deu um pontapé ao gato_' na medida em que este é um ser animado.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> O português admite uma construção idêntica à do espanhol (_'tocou-lhe', 'deu-lhe um murro'_) e na prática é quase sempre indiferente usar uma ou outra. Poderá entender-se que a construção com a preposição '_em_' põe o acento no local que é objecto da acção (foi nela que tocou, não noutro sítio onde poderia igualmente ter tocado) enquanto a construção com complemento indirecto se usa sobretudo para personalizar a acção. De facto, em regra ninguém dirá '_deu um murro à parede/deu-lhe um murro_', por exemplo, a menos, claro, que a parede seja personalizada numa história infantil ou situação semelhante. Mas creio que se pode dizer _'deu um pontapé ao gato_' na medida em que este é um ser animado.


Isto faz-me surgir uma dúvida: é possível que, no geral, em português, quando um verbo ou um substantivo exprime uma ação cujo resultado é um contacto físico com um objeto ("objeto" em sentido gramatical), este objeto pode ser antecedido pela preposição "em"? Esta hipotética "regra" explicava frases como "não mexas na minha mochila", "ele deu uma cotovelada no seu colega" ou "manda um beijo nas crianças". O que é que acham ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Isto faz-me surgir uma dúvida: é possível que, no geral, em português, quando um verbo ou um substantivo exprime uma ação cujo resultado é um contacto físico com um objeto ("objeto" em sentido gramatical), este objeto pode ser antecedido pela preposição "em"? Esta hipotética "regra" explicava frases como "não mexas na minha mochila", "ele deu uma cotovelada no seu colega" ou "manda um beijo nas crianças". O que é que acham ?



Não sei se entendi bem a questão, mas creio que sim, que em geral é verdade quando nos referimos ao objecto indirecto (a quem?) , ou seja, quando se confundem o lugar onde recai a acção e quem a sofre.   
Os seus exemplos, contudo, requerem algumas explicações. 
'_Manda um beijo nas crianças_' é questionável no português de Portugal. '_Mandar_' pode usar-se no sentido de '_arremessar', 'atirar', 'lançar_' (como em '_mandou-lhe um murro', 'mandou a bola para a lateral'_), tendo implícito, portanto, movimento ou alguma força ou violência, mas se o sentido é o de enviar, o que desde logo pressupõe que não há contacto físico,  '_em_ ' não é correcto. Nesse caso terá de dizer '_manda um beijo às crianças_'. Note que não estou a dizer que '_mandar um beijo nas crianças_' não seja possível se houver contacto físico. É, mas com uma implicação semelhante à de '_mandar um murro_': o beijo teria de ser dado de forma inesperada, repentina ou excessiva. '_Mandar um beijo em alguém_' é, neste sentido, mais do que simplesmente '_dar um beijo_', é dá-lo sem que a outra pessoa o espere ou dá-lo repentinamente e com força.
_'Mexer na mochila_' parece-me que está fora deste quadro. '_Mexer_' neste caso é intransitivo (não é o mesmo que '_mexer o café_' em que '_café_' é o objecto directo). '_Na minha mochila_' é o lugar onde se mexe e, portanto, o uso de '_em_' é inteiramente normal.


----------

